# Sei personaggi in cerca d'autore



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WM33uXglXo

_Ciascuno di noi si crede "uno" ma non è vero: è "tanti", signore, "tanti", secondo tutte le possibilità d'essere che sono in noi: "uno" con questo, "uno" con quello diversissimi! 
E con l'illusione, intanto, d'esser sempre "uno per tutti", e sempre "quest'uno" che ci crediamo, in ogni nostro atto._

Merda!:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Che genio Pirandello e non ha avuto bisogno di passare di qui...


----------



## PecosBill (12 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sto mangiando un'insalata e mi hai fatto sputare un ppomodoro...maledetta iena!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

pensate che cosa straordinaria poterlo anche recitare.



ps. iena, dissacri:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pensate che cosa straordinaria poterlo anche recitare.
> 
> 
> 
> ps. iena, dissacri:rotfl:


 Facciamo un gruppo filodrammatico! :up:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Comunque non avevo intenzione provocatoria... lo giuro.

Pensavo a me e a una critica che mi e' stata mossa... pero' 'mo c'ho sonno magari domani:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Facciamo un gruppo filodrammatico! :up:



magari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2010)

Lo siamo già. Proviamo con la comica


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non avevo intenzione provocatoria... lo giuro.
> 
> Pensavo a me e a una critica che mi e' stata mossa... pero' 'mo c'ho sonno magari domani:rotfl:



lo so che non volevi provocare, si è capito perfectamente, quella esclamazione è stata fatta di cooore:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Lo siamo già. Proviamo con la comica


non hai torto


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

immaginate davvero se a livello oratoriale lo facessimo.
con sceneggiature tratte dalle storie di tradimento.net.

miiii:sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> immaginate davvero se a livello oratoriale lo facessimo.
> con sceneggiature tratte dalle storie di tradimento.net.
> 
> miiii:sonar::rotfl:


 :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che genio Pirandello e non ha avuto bisogno di passare di qui...


 Gli perdoni di essere stato un fascista convinto, all'inizio?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WM33uXglXo
> 
> _Ciascuno di noi si crede "uno" ma non è vero: è "tanti", signore, "tanti", secondo tutte le possibilità d'essere che sono in noi: "uno" con questo, "uno" con quello diversissimi! _
> _E con l'illusione, intanto, d'esser sempre "uno per tutti", e sempre "quest'uno" che ci crediamo, in ogni nostro atto._
> ...


 Chi siamo davvero? Essere molti invece che uno, equivale a non essere nessuno. Ecco chi siamo... nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi siamo davvero? Essere molti invece che uno, equivale a non essere nessuno. Ecco chi siamo... nessuno.


 o tutti


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> o tutti


 Appunto... essere tutti equivale a non essere nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto... essere tutti equivale a non essere nessuno.


 o forse  essere un puzzle che si può comporre formando quadri diversi.





:unhappy:


:nuke:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> o forse essere un puzzle che si può comporre formando quadri diversi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 forse... ma non è la stessa cosa? Comporre continuamente quadri diversi, non equivale a non essere realmente nessun quadro? Però di solito spaventa quest'idea. Potrebbe essere vista, invece, come una liberazione.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> forse... ma non è la stessa cosa? Comporre continuamente quadri diversi, non equivale a non essere realmente nessun quadro? Però di solito spaventa quest'idea. Potrebbe essere vista, invece, come una liberazione.


pensando di essere unica, capirai quanto possa trovarla  detestabile :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensando di essere unica, capirai quanto possa trovarla detestabile :rotfl:


 egocentrica :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> forse... ma non è la stessa cosa? Comporre continuamente quadri diversi, non equivale a non essere realmente nessun quadro? Però di solito spaventa quest'idea. Potrebbe essere vista, invece, come una liberazione.


Equivale a tutt'e due... nel senso che puoi essere tutto e non essere niente... uno non esclude l'altro... tutto e il suo contrario.


Chi mi uccide?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli perdoni di essere stato un fascista convinto, all'inizio?


si.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Equivale a tutt'e due... nel senso che puoi essere tutto e non essere niente... uno non esclude l'altro... tutto e il suo contrario.
> 
> 
> Chi mi uccide?:carneval:


 vero, ti do ragione! Però ti uccido lo stesso :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero, ti do ragione! Però ti uccido lo stesso :carneval:


Tutta invidia :sonno:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.


 Anch'io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Ognuno di noi deve comporre i diversi aspetti di sè.
La frammentazione dell'io è patologia.
Pirandelo di questo si interessava e della facciata "borghese".
Non mi pare che sia superato...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi deve comporre i diversi aspetti di sè.
> La frammentazione dell'io è patologia.
> Pirandelo di questo si interessava e della facciata "borghese".
> Non mi pare che sia superato...


Non è affatto superato, anzi!
A proposito del fascismo, molti intellettuali all'inizio ne furono entusiasti. In origine era un'idea rivoluzionaria... poi videro quello che in realtà era.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ognuno di noi deve comporre i diversi aspetti di sè.*
> La frammentazione dell'io è patologia.
> Pirandelo di questo si interessava e della facciata "borghese".
> Non mi pare che sia superato...


Era quello in neretto che infatti m'interessava.

Comunque non credo sia proprio superato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era quello in neretto che infatti m'interessava.
> 
> Comunque non credo sia proprio superato


 Questa cosa è però individuale.
Io sono quasi sempre riconoscibile, ho un'amica che cambia a seconda della persona con cui si rapporta.
C'è chi è 100.000 e chi 1, 2 o 3...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa cosa è però individuale.
> *Io sono quasi sempre riconoscibile*, ho un'amica che cambia a seconda della persona con cui si rapporta.
> C'è chi è 100.000 e chi 1, 2 o 3...


 Questo lascialo dire a noi... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa cosa è però individuale.
> *Io sono quasi sempre riconoscibile, ho un'amica che cambia a seconda della persona con cui si rapporta.*
> C'è chi è 100.000 e chi 1, 2 o 3...



Cambiare e' troppo, per quanto mi riguarda, pero' mi e' stato fatto notare che certe volte, di fronte a certe persone che magari non conosco, modifico i miei atteggiamenti... rimango riconoscibile ma...

Boh a me sembrava solo di essere gentile:rotfl::condom:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cambiare e' troppo, per quanto mi riguarda, pero' mi e' stato fatto notare che certe volte, di fronte a certe persone che magari non conosco, modifico i miei atteggiamenti... rimango riconoscibile ma...
> 
> Boh a me sembrava solo di essere gentile:rotfl::condom:


 
essere gentili con chi non ci conosce e non conosciamo credo sia segno di rispetto, di voler mettere a proprio agio l'altro e se stessi ..se una persona ti  apprezza perchè biasimare questo comportamento?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Biasimare magari e' un po' troppo... solo fatto notare


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

Ma Pirandello parlava anche di una maschera che ognuno di noi indossa nelle diverse situazioni della vita e con diverse persone.
Sotto la maschera però....cosa c'è?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma Pirandello parlava anche di una maschera che ognuno di noi indossa nelle diverse situazioni della vita e con diverse persone.
> Sotto la maschera però....cosa c'è?


Bella domanda...


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma Pirandello parlava anche di una maschera che ognuno di noi indossa nelle diverse situazioni della vita e con diverse persone.
> Sotto la maschera però....cosa c'è?


 
eh...ho le idee confuse...:mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella domanda...


Quindi: la maschera, intesa come i diversi modi con cui ci presentiamo agli altri, nasconde il nostro vero io. Ma se io mostro diversi aspetti di me perchè mi illudo di nascondere così il mio vero io, in realtà mostro il mio vero io, con tutte le sue sfaccettature. Non so se sono stata spiegata....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi: la maschera, intesa come i diversi modi con cui ci presentiamo agli altri, nasconde il nostro vero io. Ma se io mostro diversi aspetti di me perchè mi illudo di nascondere così il mio vero io, in realtà mostro il mio vero io, con tutte le sue sfaccettature. Non so se sono stata spiegata....:rotfl:


 Ammesso esista davvero in nostro vero Io...


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammesso esista davvero in nostro vero Io...


A furia di nasconderlo e mascherarlo si rischia di perderlo o  non distinguerlo più.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A furia di nasconderlo e mascherarlo si rischia di perderlo o non distinguerlo più.


Oppure a forza di togliere le maschere ti accorgi che alla fine sotto non c'è nulla... perchè magari l'io è fatto proprio solo di maschere.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi: la maschera, intesa come i diversi modi con cui ci presentiamo agli altri, nasconde il nostro vero io.* Ma se io mostro diversi aspetti di me perchè mi illudo di nascondere così il mio vero io, in realtà mostro il mio vero io, con tutte le sue sfaccettature.* Non so se sono stata spiegata....:rotfl:


Quoto secondo me e' cosi'... per chi non riesce a recitare proprio, mostra solo diversi aspetti in occasioni diverse.

Chi ci conosce bene magari le vede tutte queste sfaccettature e anche quelle che magari non vediamo noi:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Penso che l'Io sia come un armadio... ci sono vestiti per diverse occasioni... poi ci sono i vestiti che mettiamo tutti i giorni... tutti ci rappresentano tutti fanno parte dello stesso armadio


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oppure a forza di togliere le maschere ti accorgi che alla fine sotto non c'è nulla... perchè magari l'io è fatto proprio solo di maschere.


 Succede spessissimo.... e il guaio è che quando la maschera è ostentata diventa fin troppo chiaro ad occhio neanche troppo analitico che sotto quella esteriorità, sotto quel modo di porsi, sotto tutte quelle attività/conoscenze/faccio cose e vedo gente che si millantano c'è in realtà un buco nero...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso che l'Io sia come un armadio... ci sono vestiti per diverse occasioni... poi ci sono i vestiti che mettiamo tutti i giorni... tutti ci rappresentano tutti fanno parte dello stesso armadio


Penso che sotto il vestito ci sia la biancheria intima...la biancheria intima è quello che noi siamo dentro, poi ci sono vestiti che si caratterizzano quasi tutti per lo stesso stile o colori preferiti che rappresentano il nostro modo di essere nella quotidianità.... poi quel vestito particolare che metti solo in certe occasioni perchè pensi ti stia particolarmente bene perchè vorresti quel giorno spostare l'attenzione sul vestito/ io sicuramente vincente, poi quella palandrn che metti quando il tuo io vuol passare sotto traccia....


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oppure a forza di togliere le maschere ti accorgi che alla fine sotto non c'è nulla... perchè magari l'io è fatto proprio solo di maschere.


Quindi la maschera non nasconde l'io, ma lo è?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Succede spessissimo.... *e il guaio è che quando la maschera è ostentata *diventa fin troppo chiaro ad occhio neanche troppo analitico che sotto quella esteriorità, sotto quel modo di porsi, sotto tutte quelle attività/conoscenze/faccio cose e vedo gente che si millantano c'è in realtà un buco nero...


 Infatti più è ostentata e più quella maschera ne diventa il surrogato.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi la maschera non nasconde l'io, ma lo è?


 Le maschere... si, direi che potrebbe anche essere così.


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le maschere... si, direi che potrebbe anche essere così.


Ma così dicendo stai ammettendo che esistono diversi io?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma così dicendo stai ammettendo che esistono diversi io?


 Beh l'io è senza dubbio mutevole, dinamico... in divenire. Anche se ci viene normale pensare ad un io statico. Già questo porta a dire che esistono diversi io. Se poi questi io esistano realmente... chissà.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Beh l'io è senza dubbio mutevole, dinamico..*. in divenire. Anche se ci viene normale pensare ad un io statico. Già questo porta a dire che esistono diversi io. Se poi questi io esistano realmente... chissà.


Perchè?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Perchè?


 Perchè le tue idee, i tuoi ricordi, i tuoi sentimenti ed emozioni mutano col tempo in varie maniere. Cambia addirittura l'idea che hai di te stessa, le tue convinzioni.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè le tue idee, i tuoi ricordi, i tuoi sentimenti ed emozioni mutano col tempo in varie maniere. Cambia addirittura l'idea che hai di te stessa, le tue convinzioni.


 Ma il nucleo, l'essenza d'origine è sempre la stessa. Credo


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma il nucleo, l'essenza d'origine è sempre la stessa. Credo


Ma cosa sarebbe questo nucleo? Dovresti definirmelo... Secondo me è un'idea e basta. Penso che in realtà sia costituito da quelle cose che ho elencato... ricordi, educazione, sentimenti, convinzioni, idee...


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh l'io è senza dubbio mutevole, dinamico... in divenire. Anche se ci viene normale pensare ad un io statico. Già questo porta a dire che esistono diversi io. Se poi questi io esistano realmente... chissà.


Mah... Invece io ho il dubbio che il nostro io sia monolitico, e che corrisponda alla nostra vera natura. Quanto questa nostra natura possa essere modificabile per nostra volontà o per eventi esterni non lo saprei dire. Esteriormente, il nostro io sembra mutevole proprio per le maschere pirandelliane, che altro non sono che tutte le diverse fisionomie che assumiamo e che possono essere più o meno simili al nostro io. 

Si è capito che adoro Pirandello?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah... Invece *io ho il dubbio che il nostro io sia monolitico*, e che corrisponda alla nostra vera natura. Quanto questa nostra natura possa essere modificabile per nostra volontà o per eventi esterni non lo saprei dire. Esteriormente, il nostro io sembra mutevole proprio per le maschere pirandelliane, che altro non sono che tutte le diverse fisionomie che assumiamo e che possono essere più o meno simili al nostro io.
> 
> Si è capito che adoro Pirandello?


 Dovresti però farmi capire cos'è questo Io monolitico.


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè le tue idee, i tuoi ricordi, i tuoi sentimenti ed emozioni mutano col tempo in varie maniere. Cambia addirittura l'idea che hai di te stessa, le tue convinzioni.


Non mutano, le sovrapponi a quelle già depositate e concorrono a formare il tuo io.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non mutano, le sovrapponi a quelle già depositate e concorrono a formare il tuo io.


Come sarebbe non mutano... è impossibile. Certo che idee o ricordi o convinzioni o emozioni mutano. In varia misura certo, ma sono dinamiche non statiche. Puoi dirmi che non costituiscono l'io, ok... ma sostenere che non mutino non riesco a concepirlo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma il nucleo, l'essenza d'origine è sempre la stessa. Credo


guai se non cambiasse .vorrebbe dire non crescere , non apprendere dagli errori, non aprire la mente attraverso la cultura ....


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guai se non cambiasse .vorrebbe dire non crescere , non apprendere dagli errori, non aprire la mente attraverso la cultura ....


Esatto. Possiamo crescere, arricchirci, cambiare ma la nostra essenza (moltimodi non mi viene un sinonimo abbastanza efficace) ,la notrta "natura" è sempre quella. Nessun evento o esperienza può sdradicare la vera natura. Ci si può indurire o incattivire ma la base  è unica e perenne.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Esatto. Possiamo crescere, arricchirci, cambiare ma la nostra essenza (moltimodi non mi viene un sinonimo abbastanza efficace) ,la notrta "natura" è sempre quella. Nessun evento o esperienza può sdradicare la vera natura. Ci si può indurire o incattivire ma la base  è unica e perenne.


ti dico la verità; non lo so.sono propensa a credere ,però ...
 che certi eventi cambino le persone


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti dico la verità; non lo so.sono propensa a credere ,però ...
> che certi eventi cambino le persone


Se non le persone... credo che certi drammi cambino almeno la visione delle cose, tanto da far sembrare quella persona diversa


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti dico la verità; non lo so.sono propensa a credere ,però ...
> che certi eventi cambino le persone


Non lo so neanch'io ma per mia esperienza posso dirti che alcuni accadimenti importanti ci mutano ma non snaturano la vera natura.
Sembra che mi sia incartata ma dopo mi riprendo:singleeye:
Fa troppo caldo e la mia natura ha bisogno di una doccia:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Non lo so neanch'io ma per mia esperienza posso dirti che alcuni accadimenti importanti ci mutano ma non snaturano la vera natura.*
> Sembra che mi sia incartata ma dopo mi riprendo:singleeye:
> Fa troppo caldo e la mia natura ha bisogno di una doccia:condom:


Era quello che volevo dire io.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non lo so neanch'io ma per mia esperienza posso dirti che alcuni accadimenti importanti ci mutano ma non snaturano la vera natura.
> Sembra che mi sia incartata ma dopo mi riprendo:singleeye:
> Fa troppo caldo e la mia natura ha bisogno di una doccia:condom:


non volevo dirtelo offendendo la tua natura  ma scriverti accanto stava diventando un problema...avevo pensato di postare un post vuoto tra una risposta e l'altra..:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Non credo nell'io dinamico... anche accumulando esperienze, cambiando pareri eccetera, non diventeremo mai nulla di diverso da quello che gia' siamo. mio parere ovviamente


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non volevo dirtelo offendendo la tua natura  ma scriverti accanto stava diventando un problema...avevo pensato di postare un post vuoto tra una risposta e l'altra..:mrgreen:


:mrgreen: adesso tiro fuori quella fresca  di ricambio


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo nell'io dinamico... anche accumulando esperienze, cambiando pareri eccetera, non diventeremo mai nulla di diverso da quello che gia' siamo. mio parere ovviamente


:up:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti dico la verità; non lo so.sono propensa a credere ,però ...
> che *certi eventi* *cambino le persone*


Non del tutto pero', possono scolpire/intagliare/modellare il carattere di "base" di una persona  ma mai stravolgerlo del tutto (mia personale opinione eh).


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Esatto. Possiamo crescere, arricchirci, cambiare *ma la nostra essenza* (moltimodi non mi viene un sinonimo abbastanza efficace) ,la notrta "natura" è sempre quella. Nessun evento o esperienza può sdradicare la vera natura. Ci si può indurire o incattivire ma la base è unica e perenne.


Ma cos'è quest'essenza? Vorrei capire cos'è, se non identità di memoria, di sentimenti, di idee... mi parlate di essenza oltre ciò... ok, ma lo richiedo un'altra volta, spiegatemi cosa intendete


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non del tutto pero', possono scolpire/intagliare/modellare il carattere di "base" di una persona  ma mai stravolgerlo del tutto (mia personale opinione eh).


non mi sento di contraddirvi ma ho delle riserve.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cos'è quest'essenza? Vorrei capire cos'è, se non identità di memoria, di sentimenti, di idee... mi parlate di essenza oltre ciò... ok, ma lo richiedo un'altra volta, spiegatemi cosa intendete


Ci provo eh, non e' detto che ci riesca 

Ognuno di noi ha la sua natura, anche se puo' sbagliare qualche volta nella vita ... ma gratta gratta la priopria natura uscira' sempre fuori, perche' e' unica.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci provo eh, non e' detto che ci riesca
> 
> Ognuno di noi ha la sua natura, anche se puo' sbagliare qualche volta nella vita ... ma gratta gratta la priopria natura uscira' sempre fuori, perche' e' unica.


 Ok. Ma per natura intendi il carattere?


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok. Ma per natura intendi il carattere?


no, l'io
Io intendo modo di essere.
Se ci paragoniamo ad un albero direi le radici.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok. Ma per natura intendi il carattere?


Si, il carattere di base ce l'abbiamo gia' nel dna.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, il carattere di base ce l'abbiamo gia' nel dna.


 Ok, quindi tu assimili il carattere all'io. Non la vedo così... io lo percepisco come una sovrastruttura che sta sopra il carattere.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no, l'io
> Io intendo modo di essere.
> Se ci paragoniamo ad un albero direi le radici.


 Si vabbè... modo di essere non mi chiarifica una fava :carneval: Quello è carattere...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Non credo nell'anima, almeno non come quell'entita' che sopravvivera' al mio corpo... quando son nata ero gia', col tempo ho solo imparato a manifestare quel me.

Non si puo' spiegare quel ME, perche' e' gia' presente alla nascita... i neonati gia' hanno bisogni simili, ma non sono tutti uguali... anche gli animali a dire il vero non si comportano tutti allo stesso modo.

Boh io la vedo cosi'


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... modo di essere non mi chiarifica una fava :carneval: Quello è carattere...


Ma come fai a distinguere il carattere dall'io? Il tuo io sono tutte le tue manifestazioni...incluso il carattere, quello che mangi, come ti pettini...eccetera

Non so non riesco a vedere distinzioni di questo tipo


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, quindi tu assimili il carattere all'io. Non la vedo così... io lo percepisco come una sovrastruttura che sta sopra il carattere.


... e' una questione di opinioni e tu hai la tua


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo nell'anima, almeno non come quell'entita' che sopravvivera' al mio corpo... quando son nata ero gia', col tempo ho solo imparato a manifestare quel me.
> 
> Non si puo' spiegare quel ME, perche' e' gia' presente alla nascita... i neonati gia' hanno bisogni simili, ma non sono tutti uguali... anche gli animali a dire il vero non si comportano tutti allo stesso modo.
> 
> Boh io la vedo cosi'


Giusto, perche' siamo "unici" nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come fai a distinguere il carattere dall'io? Il tuo io *sono tutte le tue manifestazioni*...*incluso il carattere, quello che mangi, come ti pettini...eccetera*
> 
> Non so non riesco a vedere distinzioni di questo tipo


 Ok, ma appunto perchè il mio io è tutto questo che secondo me è sempre in continuo divenire, non può essere statico. A parte che di statico al mondo non c'è nulla assolutamente nulla se non la morte, figuriamoci l'io... la stasi io la vedo come il massimo grado di entropia.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Per me  il carattere non è  la natura però.
Provo con un altro esempio. Casa con fondamenta, muri, tetto, solaio, cantine, arredi, vernice, finestre, porte eccetera.
La natura è  (sono?)  le fondamenta il resto è quello che ho sopraelencato.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una questione di opinioni e tu hai la tua


 Non dirmi ciò che già so... stupiscimi :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, perche'* siamo "unici*" nel bene e nel male.


 Questo è certo, ma a me sembra che con la discussione di prima ci appiccichi poco. Io dico che siamo ovviamente unici, ma dinamici.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dirmi ciò che già so... stupiscimi :carneval:


Ti piacerebbe eh? 




Spero di averti stupito abbastanza (facendo a meno della citazione)  :rotfl::rotfl:e' a quella che ti riferisci, vero?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A dir la verità, no... a quale citazione ti riferisci?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma appunto perchè il mio io è tutto questo che secondo me è sempre in continuo divenire, non può essere statico. A parte che di statico al mondo non c'è nulla assolutamente nulla se non la morte, figuriamoci l'io... la stasi io la vedo come il massimo grado di entropia.


No, quelle sono manifestazioni del tuo io... l'io non cambia, impara solo a manifestarsi, anche in diverse circostanze, immagazzinando diverse esperienze e vicessitudini del tempo...cosa che da l'illusione del divenire.

Ma cos'altro dovresti divenire? Sei gia'.

Ovviamente e' la mia opinione


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo, ma a me sembra che con la discussione di prima ci appiccichi poco. Io dico che siamo ovviamente unici, ma *dinamici*.


Nella nostra crescita personale, ma senza tradire la nostra natura originale.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

se non ci si mette d'accordo sui termini non ci si capisce. perchè è molto interessante sto thread.


carattere e natura dite che son due cose diverse.

non è facile fare un distinguo..mo' ci penso .


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A dir la verità, no... a quale citazione ti riferisci?


Sorry allora, mi sono sbagliata.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, quelle sono manifestazioni del tuo io... l'io non cambia, impara solo a manifestarsi, anche in diverse circostanze, immagazzinando diverse esperienze e vicessitudini del tempo...cosa che da l'illusione del divenire.
> 
> Ma cos'altro dovresti divenire? Sei gia'.
> 
> Ovviamente e' la mia opinione


 Certo, sono solo opinioni nostre. Però non riesco a seguirti... perchè tutto quello che lo compone (inutile rifare l'elenco) cambia... quindi non può non cambiare anche la somma, imho. 
Per te il divenire è un illusione, io invece vedo come illusione la stasi. Percepiamo la cosa in modo davvero diverso...


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

Ma poi diciamocelo ... si passa una vita intera alla ricerca di noi stessi :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma poi diciamocelo ... si passa una vita intera alla ricerca di noi stessi :carneval:


 e non si trova un kaiser :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma poi diciamocelo ... si passa una vita intera alla ricerca di noi stessi :carneval:


Ma sai che io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita perchè non l'ho mai fatta?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma sai che io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita perchè non l'ho mai fatta?


... continua a non farla :up:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma sai che io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita perchè non l'ho mai fatta?


 
non è che sia come fare la pasta in casa eh?!


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e non si trova un kaiser :carneval:


No, a volte sembra di esser li, vicino alla resa, al traguardo  poi si cambia idea/programma ... tutto muta, nulla si distrugge  .



Mo mi son persa per davvero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, a volte sembra di esser li, vicino alla resa, al traguardo  poi si cambia idea/programma ... tutto muta, nulla si distrugge  .
> 
> 
> 
> Mo mi son persa per davvero :rotfl::rotfl:


 Secondo me non c'è proprio nulla da trovare :carneval: Magari ti fai il culo a ragionare o a cercare sui libri... che so, cos'è il bene. Poi ti fai una passeggiata, ti rilassi a cazzeggiare su un prato... e lo sperimenti.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non è che sia come fare la pasta in casa eh?!




Guarda che intendevo che non ho mai sentito l'esigenza di farlo.
Potrebbe anche essere che mi sono già trovata da mò o che abbia tali certezze  su chi sono da non sentire il bisogno di cercarmi.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Guarda che intendevo che non ho mai sentito l'esigenza di farlo.
> Potrebbe anche essere che mi sono già trovata da mò o che abbia tali certezze su chi sono da non sentire il bisogno di cercarmi.


si Abi, la mia era una battuta:mrgreen:
avevo capito che fosse cosi .


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è proprio nulla da trovare :carneval: Magari ti fai il culo a ragionare o a cercare sui libri... che so, cos'è il bene. Poi ti fai una passeggiata, ti rilassi a cazzeggiare su un prato... e lo sperimenti.


ecco. è proprio cosi che accade.

i segaioli mentali che si fanno le pippe e poi su un fiore tutto si scioglie e ci arrende.


pero' è interessante che in questa immagine tu ti sia visto in un prato a cazzeggiare insieme ad un altra persona, io invece mi sia vista sola nel prato .

forse è una osservazione che non ha senso .

ma voi pensandovi in questa ricerca vi siete pensati in due  ,o in uno.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è proprio nulla da trovare :carneval: Magari ti fai il culo a ragionare o a cercare sui libri... che so, cos'è il bene. Poi ti fai una passeggiata, ti rilassi a cazzeggiare su un prato... e lo sperimenti.



E' li il "mistero/fascino" della vita ... bisognerebbe seguire sempre l'Istinto (io lo faccio spesso)  e patatrappe che si risveglia la propria natura  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, sono solo opinioni nostre. Però non riesco a seguirti... perchè tutto quello che lo compone (inutile rifare l'elenco) cambia... quindi non può non cambiare anche la somma, imho.
> Per te il divenire è un illusione, io invece vedo come illusione la stasi. Percepiamo la cosa in modo davvero diverso...


Bene, allora dimmi, se vuoi, cosa dovresti divenire e perche'...

Non ho scritto che cambia, si manifesta diversamente... come le "maschere" di Pirandello, perche' le circostanze nella vita ci portano a questo.

Se penso a quand'ero bambina, quella ero io all'ennesima potenza e sono ancora cosi'... anche se ho fatto esperienze e tutto il resto l'osso c'era e c'e'.
Ma non la vedo come una cosa statica.


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è proprio nulla da trovare :carneval: Magari ti fai il culo a ragionare o a cercare sui libri... che so, cos'è il bene. Poi ti fai una passeggiata, ti rilassi a cazzeggiare su un prato... e lo sperimenti.


ma per capire devi saperlo riconoscere quando lo trovi/sperimenti.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è proprio nulla da trovare :carneval: Magari ti fai il culo a ragionare o a cercare sui libri... che so, cos'è il bene. Poi ti fai una passeggiata, ti rilassi a cazzeggiare su un prato... e lo sperimenti.


Per me infatti e' proprio cosi', niente da cercare, niente da diventare...:up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me infatti e' proprio cosi', niente da cercare, niente da diventare...:up:


ma allora mi sa che non riusciamo a capirci  cioè, pure io sono d'accordissimo su questo! Infatti non dico che nel divenire ci sia uno scopo o un senso. semplicemente, lo percepisco inevitabile... addirittura, uno potrebbe provare ad opporglisi e non ci riuscirebbe... non so se riesco a farmi capire


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma per capire devi saperlo riconoscere quando lo trovi/sperimenti.


 Si!!! Assolutamente si... c'è gente che non riconoscerebbe il bene da nessuna parte. Ma perchè sono pieni di fango dentro.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me infatti e' proprio cosi', niente da cercare, niente da diventare...:up:


quindi quel modo di essere . che eri a 3 anni, a 6, a 15, 17, 37,..si...c'è una linea , una essenza comune che ritorna, degli elementi che si incontrano costanti..


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si!!! Assolutamente si... c'è gente che non riconoscerebbe il bene da nessuna parte. Ma perchè sono pieni di fango dentro.


O solo perchè non l'hanno mai cercato.
Però nel ragionamento c'è una contraddizione apparente.
Se vuoi riconoscerlo  quando lo trovi devi sapere cos'è, devi cercarlo quindi ne ammetti già l'esistenza senza averlo ancora trovato.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

ma si parla del bene o dell'essenza ?

ci capisco un ghez.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma allora mi sa che non riusciamo a capirci  cioè, pure io sono d'accordissimo su questo! Infatti non dico che nel divenire ci sia uno scopo o un senso. semplicemente, lo percepisco inevitabile... addirittura, uno potrebbe provare ad opporglisi e non ci riuscirebbe... non so se riesco a farmi capire


Ti piacciono le sfide eh?  ... andare "oltre" per te e' una forte tentazione  infondo la curiosita' e sintomo d'intelligenza, mai dare tutto per scontato :up: .


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma allora mi sa che non riusciamo a capirci  cioè, pure io sono d'accordissimo su questo! Infatti non dico che nel divenire ci sia uno scopo o un senso. semplicemente, lo percepisco inevitabile... addirittura, uno potrebbe provare ad opporglisi e non ci riuscirebbe... non so se riesco a farmi capire


Ehmm ma io credo che il divenire non esista proprio... e non vedo neanche perche' dovrebbe esistere.

L'esperienza e' inevitabile, ma non so fino a che punto possa cambiarci


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> O solo perchè non l'hanno mai cercato.
> Però nel ragionamento c'è una contraddizione apparente.
> Se vuoi riconoscerlo quando lo trovi devi sapere cos'è, devi cercarlo quindi ne ammetti già l'esistenza senza averlo ancora trovato.


 mmmhhh... non so. Non credo ci sia bisogno di cercarlo attivamente... ci si presenta continuamente davanti ogni giorno. E lo si percepisce. Io penso che alcuni però non possano proprio riconoscerlo...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehmm ma *io credo che il divenire non esista proprio... e non vedo neanche perche' dovrebbe esistere*.
> 
> L'esperienza e' inevitabile, ma non so fino a che punto possa cambiarci


 che casino :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le sfide eh?  ... andare "oltre" per te e' una forte tentazione  infondo la curiosita' e sintomo d'intelligenza, mai dare tutto per scontato :up: .


 Guarda però che non sto vivendo questa discussione come sfida... assolutamente  Semmai mi aiuta a trovare spunti diversi... però si, provare ad andare oltre è sempre una forte tentazione :up:


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che casino :carneval:


Mi fuma il neurone:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi quel modo di essere . che eri a 3 anni, a 6, a 15, 17, 37,..si...c'è una linea , una essenza comune che ritorna, degli elementi che si incontrano costanti..


Esatto... quella essenza comune in tutte le eta' che non conosce tempo e circostanze, secondo la mia teoria (che poi se e' mia non so:carneval sei tu e ci schiatterai pure cosi'...


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto... quella essenza comune in tutte le eta' che non conosce tempo e circostanze, secondo la mia teoria (che poi se e' mia non so:carneval sei tu e ci schiatterai pure cosi'...


la saggezza dei proverbi: chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che casino :carneval:





Abigail ha detto:


> Mi fuma il neurone:carneval:


Ci vogliono piu'... :canna:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la saggezza dei proverbi: chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato:mrgreen:


 quadrato no...magari ellittico, a forza di magnate e bevute :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Guarda però che non sto vivendo questa discussione come sfida*... assolutamente  Semmai mi aiuta a trovare spunti diversi... però si, provare ad andare oltre è sempre una forte tentazione :up:



Non ho il minimo dubbio, si sta discutendo semplicemente. :up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

vabbè, ho lavorato abbastanza... me ne vado al mare ragazzuoli, buon proseguimento :canna:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

la mia essenza è quella ...ma intorno son fioriti parecchi rami nuovi  e tante foglie secche sono andate.
sono io ma non  non lo sono più.
più che cercarmi scappo ...ma mi ritrovo sempre:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ho lavorato abbastanza... me ne vado al mare ragazzuoli, buon proseguimento :canna:


:up: che culetto


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up: che culetto


tu ti rendi conto che significa vivere nel nostro clima di emme e invece in sardegna?


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ho lavorato abbastanza... me ne vado al mare ragazzuoli, buon proseguimento :canna:


 tanto noi in liguria abbiamo più bandiere blu


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia essenza è quella ...ma intorno son fioriti parecchi rami nuovi  e tante foglie secche sono andate.
> sono io ma non  non lo sono più.
> più che cercarmi scappo ...ma mi ritrovo sempre:singleeye:


:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu ti rendi conto che significa vivere nel nostro clima di emme e invece in sardegna?


Ma io in Sardegna ora non ci starei... mamma mi ha raccontato di temperaturine da mettersi in congelatore:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io in Sardegna ora non ci starei... mamma mi ha raccontato di temperaturine da mettersi in congelatore:unhappy:


 Non che in liguria si stia meglio. Ho letto che Genova  ieri era una delle città più calde.
:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto noi in liguria abbiamo più bandiere blu


eccone un'altra da inviare.

in liguria mi trasferirei definitivamente ORA.
senza indugio alcuno.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Io mi godo i miei fantastici 20 gradi senza ascella pezzata:carneval:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non che in liguria si stia meglio. Ho letto che Genova ieri era una delle città più calde.
> :singleeye:


 

seee..vieni qua con l'umidità del 100%..vieni...poi ne parliamo.

e poi vuoi mettere una bella città come genova contro ..vabbè..punto..io non faccio testo.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi godo i miei fantastici 20 gradi senza ascella pezzata:carneval:


a cagher pure tu


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia essenza è quella ...ma intorno son fioriti parecchi rami nuovi e tante foglie secche sono andate.
> sono io ma non non lo sono più.
> più che cercarmi scappo ...ma mi ritrovo sempre:singleeye:


bella immagine.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a cagher pure tu


Ne riparliamo in inverno a -15 e senza sole... vediamo chi si manda a cagher :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non che in liguria si stia meglio. Ho letto che Genova ieri era una delle città più calde.
> :singleeye:


 vero.e non ci siamo per nulla abituati...solitamente la liguria è molto ventilata


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo in inverno a -15 e senza sole... vediamo chi si manda a cagher :carneval:


ammore, ma lo sai che io in inverno vado in giro in felpa:mrgreen:

Pero' immagino....- 15 è tanto anche per me


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.e non ci siamo per nulla abituati...solitamente la liguria è molto ventilata


solo i colori che avete...gli odori, i profumi...

svengo.

amo la liguria.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ammore, ma lo sai che io in inverno vado in giro in *felpa*:mrgreen:
> 
> Pero' immagino....- 15 è tanto anche per me


Te la buco la casso di felpa :racchia:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te la buco la casso di felpa :racchia:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo so. che lo faresti:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> solo i colori che avete...gli odori, i profumi...
> 
> svengo.
> 
> amo la liguria.


bel posto per vivere...molto meno per lavorare


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Il mio sogno erotico per eccellenza sono fette su fette di lardo di colonnata sulle focaccine calde:angeletto:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel posto per vivere...molto meno per lavorare


immagino, ma del resto qual'è oggi il posto migliore per lavorare?

qui sono in lombardia, ed è un casino totale.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio sogno erotico per eccellenza sono fette su fette di lardo di colonnata sulle focaccine calde:angeletto:


:calcio:questo è il mio invece.



taci. ho fame.


----------



## Anna A (15 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi: la maschera, intesa come i diversi modi con cui ci presentiamo agli altri, nasconde il nostro vero io. Ma se io mostro diversi aspetti di me perchè mi illudo di nascondere così il mio vero io, in realtà mostro il mio vero io, con tutte le sue sfaccettature. Non so se sono stata spiegata....:rotfl:


ti sei spiegata. giusto la scorsa settimana è venuto fuori un dibattito su eschilo e il teatro greco e l'uso della maschera, ma non mi ricordo più in che 3d..


----------



## Giusy (15 Luglio 2010)

Mi dispiace dover riprendere solo adesso questa interessante discussione.
Ed è difficile riuscire a spiegare quello che intendo quando penso all'io statico, non sono affatto una "filosofa"! E' come pensare che al di là dell'azione coraggiosa c'è il coraggio, o al di là dell'avvenimento triste c'è la tristezza e così via.... Come una tavoletta di cera mai usata: esiste, e su di essa si incide e poi si cancella e si scrive di nuovo. Forse non è un esatto paragone, perchè quello che ci succede resta inciso sul nostro io, anche se lo cancelliamo, o ci proviamo, resta e lo condiziona. E qui mi ricollego all'idea della mutevolezza dei sentimenti di Moltimodi: l'amore non può trasformarsi in odio, forse è più corretto dire che l'amore lascia il posto all'odio. Insomma, non credo che un sentimento possa trasformarsi nel suo contrario, ma il suo contrario può sostituirlo. Ed ogni cosa o sentimento o emozione resta nell'"archivio" del nostro io. Forse.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto noi in liguria abbiamo più bandiere blu


 Contano come il due di coppe quando regna bastoni :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio sogno erotico per eccellenza sono fette su fette di lardo di colonnata sulle focaccine calde:angeletto:


 ...con una spruzzatina di paprika dolce...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...con una spruzzatina di paprika dolce...


 
potreste sposarvi ed invitarmi a cena


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel posto per vivere...molto meno per lavorare


Nel senso che c'è poco lavoro?
Ma dai. Peccato:condom::condom:


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Nel senso che c'è poco lavoro?
> Ma dai. Peccato:condom::condom:


nel senso di chiusura mentale.
nel mio caso ho più contatti con lombardia, toscana ed emilia che con la liguria stessa


----------

